# Reel Parts



## BassGeek54 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey guys does anyone have some good resources for reel parts. I have a BPS Extreme reel that I like...I know it is not a high end reel but it is good, I am looking for the magnets that are in the braking system. As an assembly it looks pretty good but one of the magnets is a little corroded and I would like to replace it. It is very hard to find these...can anyone help me with this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 31, 2013)

Have you tried calling Bass Pro?


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 31, 2013)

Duh...I should have thought of that...I will let you know if that works out.


----------



## hawghunters (Jan 1, 2014)

If it doesn't workout I have an extreme that I used for parts and still have the magnets. I'd give you some if you still need them.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jan 1, 2014)

hawghunters...you are awesome. Let me check with BPS tomorrow and if I cannot get them from there I will contact you, but I insist on paying you something for it...I actually only need 1 the other ones look OK. Thank you very much.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 2, 2014)

I know basspro used to do reel repair and servicing.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey I want to thank you guys. I called my local BPS and they gave me the number for the Reel Repair Service which I think maybe in Missouri. I called them up, gave them the model number and told them what i needed and in less that 5 seconds they told me the cost (a whopping 53 cents each) and they set me with an account and have them on the way to me. I kind of feel like an idiot for not thinking of calling them first -- you guys are the best. Thank you very much! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337622#p337622 said:


> hawghunters » 01 Jan 2014 03:19 pm[/url]"]If it doesn't workout I have an extreme that I used for parts and still have the magnets. I'd give you some if you still need them.



:beer:


BassGeek,
Glad it worked out by calling Basspro!


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Jim. I have been pretty AWOL for a while...lot of wacky stuff going on around here with an addition and moving the mother-in-law in but I hope to be back participating on the site on a more regular basis soon. It is so awesome that all of you guys are always around to help.

Thanks for everything.


----------

